# Estate Agents Trips?



## christopherdouglas

Hi, we are Hellen & Chris and we're new to the ex-pats forum. We are looking at moving to the Silver Coast in the next 12-18 months and, having looked at some property ads we have been contacted by an agant offering us a week visiting houses. We pay for the flights and they put us up in B&B and ferry us around to show us houses for sale. Now, this sounds a bit too good to be true. They know that we are looking fairly long term so I can't help wondering whats in it for them in the meantime. Has ayone got any experience of these trips? Our only experience is of the time-share seller type - awful, very high pressure. Any info would be very helpful. Thanks, Hellen & Chris, Souhampton (Cold & Wet, so you're not missing anything!)


----------



## Veronica

christopherdouglas said:


> Hi, we are Hellen & Chris and we're new to the ex-pats forum. We are looking at moving to the Silver Coast in the next 12-18 months and, having looked at some property ads we have been contacted by an agant offering us a week visiting houses. We pay for the flights and they put us up in B&B and ferry us around to show us houses for sale. Now, this sounds a bit too good to be true. They know that we are looking fairly long term so I can't help wondering whats in it for them in the meantime. Has ayone got any experience of these trips? Our only experience is of the time-share seller type - awful, very high pressure. Any info would be very helpful. Thanks, Hellen & Chris, Souhampton (Cold & Wet, so you're not missing anything!)


If you go on an inspection trip you are baby sat for the whole time with high pressure techniques. Their one aim is to sell you something at all costs whether it is the right property for you or not.
You are far better to go under your own steam and look around, get to know the area and see what is available with a variety of estate agents and developers, especially if you dont want to purchase just yet.
Treat the whole thing as a holiday with some fact finding for now.
Regards Veronica


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Yes, think you're right there.*

Hello Veronica, yes we think you may have that just about right. I have just got off the phone from them - their second call in two days - to ask when we would like to go out and look and should they book flights for us!

We are looking at January/February so from what you say we'll probably be a lot better off flying to Lisbon and renting a car for a few days. From the various properties that we have seen the area around Caldas da Rainha looks promising but we really havn't a clue until we look for ourselves - Google Maps are only so good!

Thanks again, regards, Hellen & Chris


----------



## Veronica

christopherdouglas said:


> Hello Veronica, yes we think you may have that just about right. I have just got off the phone from them - their second call in two days - to ask when we would like to go out and look and should they book flights for us!
> 
> We are looking at January/February so from what you say we'll probably be a lot better off flying to Lisbon and renting a car for a few days. From the various properties that we have seen the area around Caldas da Rainha looks promising but we really havn't a clue until we look for ourselves - Google Maps are only so good!
> 
> Thanks again, regards, Hellen & Chris



I am sure that there will be forum members who live in Portugal who can advise.
Pick their brains as much as possible to find out which areas are best for oyu.
Sorry I cant help there as I live in Cyprus not Portugal. 
good luck with your plans

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## silvers

Hi Chris and Hellen,
How about this, I'll willingly help you for free. I live on the Silver coast and absolutely love it. People ask me what I get out of doing this, I will tell you the same as I tell them. The sight of the joy on the faces of potential buyers, that's my payback.
Send me an email with your requirements and I will search online for what maybe your future home, and when you get here I will show you the best areas and the ones to avoid too.
James
[email protected]


----------



## christopherdouglas

Cyprus! Wow. Thanks for all the info, regards, Hellen & Chris


----------



## Stravinsky

christopherdouglas said:


> Hi, we are Hellen & Chris and we're new to the ex-pats forum. We are looking at moving to the Silver Coast in the next 12-18 months and, having looked at some property ads we have been contacted by an agant offering us a week visiting houses. We pay for the flights and they put us up in B&B and ferry us around to show us houses for sale. Now, this sounds a bit too good to be true. They know that we are looking fairly long term so I can't help wondering whats in it for them in the meantime. Has ayone got any experience of these trips? Our only experience is of the time-share seller type - awful, very high pressure. Any info would be very helpful. Thanks, Hellen & Chris, Souhampton (Cold & Wet, so you're not missing anything!)


Well, no specific experience of Portugal but in general these people want to sell you something. So they are going to work very hard indeed to get you to make a decision whilst you are there, and as long as you feel you are thick skinned enough to resist the pressure they put you under its not a problem.

Also, you will only see the properties they have on their books, rather than doing it your self and seeing a selection.


----------



## Stravinsky

silvers said:


> Hi Chris and Hellen,
> How about this, I'll willingly help you for free. I live on the Silver coast and absolutely love it. People ask me what I get out of doing this, I will tell you the same as I tell them. The sight of the joy on the faces of potential buyers, that's my payback.
> Send me an email with your requirements and I will search online for what maybe your future home, and when you get here I will show you the best areas and the ones to avoid too.
> James
> [email protected]


You're not an agent?


----------



## silvers

Nope, just a nice guy trying to share the good life here on the Silver coast.


----------



## Stravinsky

silvers said:


> Nope, just a nice guy trying to share the good life here on the Silver coast.



Thats nice to hear


----------



## christopherdouglas

Hi, thanks for that, it confirms what others say!
Cheers, Hellen & Chris


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Yes, thanks.*

Hi, Stravinsky,
I replied yeasterday but I can't see it on the forum so I guess it didn't go?
Yes, thanks, most people seem to be saying the same thing so the best idea is to look for ourselves. We are going to go over in January, hire a car and trek about a bit, look at different areas and then visit agents ourselves. Thanks again, Regards, Chris & Hellen


----------



## Stravinsky

christopherdouglas said:


> Hi, Stravinsky,
> I replied yeasterday but I can't see it on the forum so I guess it didn't go?
> Yes, thanks, most people seem to be saying the same thing so the best idea is to look for ourselves. We are going to go over in January, hire a car and trek about a bit, look at different areas and then visit agents ourselves. Thanks again, Regards, Chris & Hellen


No probs
Can be more fun that way also .... no pressure from over zealous salesmen


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Newbies!*

Hi, er, just found page 2 ! So thats where yesterdays reply went! Well, what do you expect from a Newbie!
Talking of 'pressure from over zealous salesmen' I've just had my 8th email in four days from the said agents!
Regards and thanks again,
Chris & Hellen


----------



## Stravinsky

christopherdouglas said:


> Hi, er, just found page 2 ! So thats where yesterdays reply went! Well, what do you expect from a Newbie!
> Talking of 'pressure from over zealous salesmen' I've just had my 8th email in four days from the said agents!
> Regards and thanks again,
> Chris & Hellen


Im not suprised, they are desperate to sell


----------



## Veronica

Stravinsky said:


> Im not suprised, they are desperate to sell


Many of the bigger agents are desperate to make some sales as the market has been very slow all over Europe this year.
Parador who were one of the bigger ones have gone into voluntary administration after losing some of their biggest developers who were at one time willing to pay their ridiculous 15% commissions.
Once these people have got their claws into you they will just tighten their grip more and more if you dont shake them loose.
The only way to get rid of them is tell them you have changed your plans and no longer intend to buy.

Veronica


----------



## christopherdouglas

Veronica said:


> Many of the bigger agents are desperate to make some sales as the market has been very slow all over Europe this year.
> Parador who were one of the bigger ones have gone into voluntary administration after losing some of their biggest developers who were at one time willing to pay their ridiculous 15% commissions.
> Once these people have got their claws into you they will just tighten their grip more and more if you dont shake them loose.
> The only way to get rid of them is tell them you have changed your plans and no longer intend to buy.
> 
> Veronica


Yes they seem to be quite keen!

Just for reference these ones are:
Garvetur - Soc. de Mediação Imobiliária - S.A.
Garvetur Lancemar
Av. Dr. Sá Carneiro,
Ed. Lancemar, Loja 2
8200-262 Albufeira - Algarve - Portugal

I'm sure they are very nice people, and they have a job to do, but not with us thank you.
Regards,
Chris & Hellen


----------



## janethilton

Good luck with everything. Welcome to the forum. We are newbies and everyone here seems very informative and helpful.


----------



## omostra06

I live inland from the silver coast at Tomar, been here about 5 years now and like living here.
without doubt the best way to do your trip is independant of any one agency, just hire a car and move around checking out the different regions, towns etc. call in and speak to a few different agents, you will pick up all sorts of info as you go along. good luck on your trip if you need any info on my region happy to help.


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Thanks*



omostra06 said:


> I live inland from the silver coast at Tomar, been here about 5 years now and like living here.
> without doubt the best way to do your trip is independant of any one agency, just hire a car and move around checking out the different regions, towns etc. call in and speak to a few different agents, you will pick up all sorts of info as you go along. good luck on your trip if you need any info on my region happy to help.


Hi, thank you for that. If people in general in Portugal are as helpful as people here on the forum, well its got to be the place to go!
Regards, Chris & Hellen


----------



## musicalgarve

a friend of mine (portuguese) is a partner of uk based winkworth real estate, they have a few offices in portugal. he is based in the silver coast and is a nice guy, very professional and honest. I´m always telling him to do do some sales training as he is not a salesman. may help,


----------



## christopherdouglas

musicalgarve said:


> a friend of mine (portuguese) is a partner of uk based winkworth real estate, they have a few offices in portugal. he is based in the silver coast and is a nice guy, very professional and honest. I´m always telling him to do do some sales training as he is not a salesman. may help,


Hi, thanks for that. I've looked at their site, if I have the right one they are based around the algarve with a main office in Lagos. Worth keeping an eye on but we think we are looking at somewhere north of Lisbon. Still, you never know. If the right place comes up . . .
Regards, Chris & Hellen


----------



## caz

*Houses Hunting*



Stravinsky said:


> You're not an agent?


Hi I haven't done this in Portugal but I have done it in Spain + I think the best way is go on the net find properties you like ,contact the agents arrange to spend a day looking at properties but make your own way there, you can always find a cheap place to stay, contact about 3 agents spread them out over a week
that way you get your evenings to your self they don't get the chance to where you down and you get a feeling for the agents.
Hope this helps good luck

Caz


----------



## musicalgarve

caz said:


> Hi I haven't done this in Portugal but I have done it in Spain + I think the best way is go on the net find properties you like ,contact the agents arrange to spend a day looking at properties but make your own way there, you can always find a cheap place to stay, contact about 3 agents spread them out over a week
> that way you get your evenings to your self they don't get the chance to where you down and you get a feeling for the agents.
> Hope this helps good luck
> 
> Caz


It sounds like a lot of people have a negative experience with estate agents. my own experience is that when an agent is showing me "good properties" or getting hot even if Im out all day, great. if he is showing me any old muck 2 or 3 properties and thats game over. Having been stung in the past I try to get to know the sales rep, suss him out and remember if they wont put it in black and white, walk away. Although this sounds like im defending agents, there are plenty of dodgy ones irish english etc. If anything find yourself a lawyer that is not recommended by the agent or the builder and when u do that then get some "honest to look at the papaerwork before signing". An estate agent is only as crooked as the lawyer who supposedly acts on your behalf. Many people are afraid of grilling "lawyers" much in the same way it is at the doctors. You´re paying their fees for a proper service. Am i sounding bitter about now ?? my nemeis is a lawyer in any shape or form. guilty until proven innocent your honour.


----------



## Veronica

musicalgarve said:


> It sounds like a lot of people have a negative experience with estate agents. my own experience is that when an agent is showing me "good properties" or getting hot even if Im out all day, great. if he is showing me any old muck 2 or 3 properties and thats game over. Having been stung in the past I try to get to know the sales rep, suss him out and remember if they wont put it in black and white, walk away. Although this sounds like im defending agents, there are plenty of dodgy ones irish english etc. If anything find yourself a lawyer that is not recommended by the agent or the builder and when u do that then get some "honest to look at the papaerwork before signing". An estate agent is only as crooked as the lawyer who supposedly acts on your behalf. Many people are afraid of grilling "lawyers" much in the same way it is at the doctors. You´re paying their fees for a proper service. Am i sounding bitter about now ?? my nemeis is a lawyer in any shape or form. guilty until proven innocent your honour.


I take exception at your tarring all agents with the same brush.
Just because you have obviously fallen foul of a less than scrupulous agent does not make us all dishonest or crooked.
Your post makes it sound as though all agents and solicitors are crooked.
We have lost many sales because we beleive in telling our clients the truth and I am sure there are many other agents who work in the same way. We were lied to by the developers rep when we first bought in Cyprus and we will not lie to our clients as we know how upsetting it can be when the truth comes to light.
So please do not generalise and make it sound as though all agents are crooked.
Veronica


----------



## musicalgarve

(SNIP)
Alex & Yvonne[/QUOTE]


apologies if i upset anyone with my last post. Im glad too hear there are honest agents out there and to quote alex and yvonne "sense of trust" is all important. i was speaking from personal experience, one rotten apple...hopefully people looking for property will recognise the good from the bad, so i wish the good agents lots of luck and apologise again.


----------



## Veronica

musicalgarve said:


> apologies if i upset anyone with my last post. Im glad too hear there are honest agents out there and to quote alex and yvonne "sense of trust" is all important. i was speaking from personal experience, one rotten apple...hopefully people looking for property will recognise the good from the bad, so i wish the good agents lots of luck and apologise again.



Thanks for that. We do not sell to the masses but those we sell to become good friends.
Apology gracefully accepted


----------



## Paul Sard

Dear Hellen & Chris 

Allow me to introduce myself, my name is Paulo (SNIP) In my opinion inspectition visits are a great opportunaty to explore a the area. You will get advise and information about hot spots, the property market, information about tax and legal issues that you need to consider when buying a property and of course a good overview of the region - local amenites shoppings areas, the best beaches and the best restaurants. All of this for free.

I would not recommend the free trips, as reps tend to input a lot of pressure during 3/7 intensive days, between other reasons that I'm not confortable to revel here.

The best thing to do is to come on your own as it is easy to rent a car on the airport and an hotel in the area.(SNIP)

Most of the agents have a big protfolio of properties and they will help you find the best property for you. (SNIP)
(SNIP)
Please feel free to come and enjoy this fantastic place which is one of the best keep secrets in Portugal.

my warmest regards

Paulo


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Portugal Visit*

Hi Paulo,
Thanks for that. Yes, we have come to the same conclusion. We are coming over on 27th December til about 4th January (land at Lisbon & use a hire car). Probably not the best time to come as agents may be closed for some of these days but we just want to look for ourselves at our own pace. Having found one agent with lots of pressure to visit we have now, it seems, found two others who are quite happy for us to just turn up and look at a few specific properties. Their websites are good and we have chosen a few properties that we want to look around.
Mainly, for now, we want to look at the area to find the best place to rent a small place, settle in a bit, practise the language that we are trying to learn and check employment, etc.
We'll see,
Thanks again
Chris & Hellen.
Incidentally, maybe this is a stupid question, but what is SNIP?


----------



## christopherdouglas

Hi Caz,
Yes, thanks, it all helps to confirm the right way to do this.
We're coming over between Christmas & New Year to tour a bit and see a few places.
Thanks again, Regards, Chris & Hellen


----------



## silvers

SNIP is where the moderator has removed something like a link or something inappropriate. 
When you visit here you must also visit Obidos, it's fantastic at Chrimbo time.


----------



## Paul Sard

christopherdouglas said:


> Hi Paulo,
> Thanks for that. Yes, we have come to the same conclusion. We are coming over on 27th December til about 4th January (land at Lisbon & use a hire car). Probably not the best time to come as agents may be closed for some of these days but we just want to look for ourselves at our own pace. Having found one agent with lots of pressure to visit we have now, it seems, found two others who are quite happy for us to just turn up and look at a few specific properties. Their websites are good and we have chosen a few properties that we want to look around.
> Mainly, for now, we want to look at the area to find the best place to rent a small place, settle in a bit, practise the language that we are trying to learn and check employment, etc.
> We'll see,
> Thanks again
> Chris & Hellen.
> Incidentally, maybe this is a stupid question, but what is SNIP?



Hi, I was happy to learn that your 1st bad contact didn't drive away from your goal. You will come at the right time, as you will have the opportunaty to see the streets full of christmas lights. You will also have the chance of seeing Obidos - the christmas village. The village will be transformed in to magic place, there are a few events during this period that will certainelly mark your visit. I can send you the program of this event that will only end on january the 6, just drop me a line

regarding employement there are a couple of opportunties to explore

I don't know what is SNIP as I didnt write it. maybe paragraph? I'm new at this as well

Have a safe trip and don't hesitate to contact me if you need any help

kind regards

Paulo


----------



## Paul Sard

silvers said:


> SNIP is where the moderator has removed something like a link or something inappropriate.
> When you visit here you must also visit Obidos, it's fantastic at Chrimbo time.


Hi. are you shore? As I didn't link and definatly didn't write any unapropriate comment!!!

Paulo


----------



## omostra06

Well if anyone that is coming over, needs any help or advice on the central region of portugal around Tomar, just ask, Iam happy to help.


----------



## silvers

Hi Paulo,
That is usually what happens but if you are unsure, send a pm to Stravinsky and ask why they snipped you.


----------



## alexmac999

christopherdouglas said:


> Hi Paulo,
> Thanks for that. Yes, we have come to the same conclusion. We are coming over on 27th December til about 4th January (land at Lisbon & use a hire car). Probably not the best time to come as agents may be closed for some of these days but we just want to look for ourselves at our own pace. Having found one agent with lots of pressure to visit we have now, it seems, found two others who are quite happy for us to just turn up and look at a few specific properties. Their websites are good and we have chosen a few properties that we want to look around.
> Mainly, for now, we want to look at the area to find the best place to rent a small place, settle in a bit, practise the language that we are trying to learn and check employment, etc.
> We'll see,
> Thanks again
> Chris & Hellen.
> Incidentally, maybe this is a stupid question, but what is SNIP?


Hello Chris & Hellen, If you are visiting the Silver Coast on your travels Yvonne and I will be happy to spend some time with you. We are out with our walking group on Boxing Day but we can put a couple of days aside for you if you would like. 

Take some winter woolies I think the weather has broken, it must be all the farmers collectivly praying for rain to plant the garlic.

Yvonne & Alex


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal

christopherdouglas said:


> Hi, we are Hellen & Chris and we're new to the ex-pats forum. We are looking at moving to the Silver Coast in the next 12-18 months and, having looked at some property ads we have been contacted by an agant offering us a week visiting houses. We pay for the flights and they put us up in B&B and ferry us around to show us houses for sale. Now, this sounds a bit too good to be true. They know that we are looking fairly long term so I can't help wondering whats in it for them in the meantime. Has ayone got any experience of these trips? Our only experience is of the time-share seller type - awful, very high pressure. Any info would be very helpful. Thanks, Hellen & Chris, Souhampton (Cold & Wet, so you're not missing anything!)


We are out of the area that you are looking at, but 2 years ago we were in a similar position to yourselves, dependent on illegal property agents to show us round houses for sale in central Portugal. We were extremely pressured - they used all sorts of tricks to persuade us to buy - and hidden charges were 'slipped' in that they hoped would escape our notice. I can't stress enough that for your own protection, you should only use legal estate agents - in Portugal, these will be licensed with the regulating body INCI, and will have an AMI number of 4 digits. Some illegal agents are unscrupulous enough to falsify an AMI number, or continue to use an old one when they are no longer registered, so you should always check out the number on the INCI website to make sure that it is valid. This may seem like a lot of hassle, but believe me - it's worth it for your own security. Many illegal agents also cheat the Portuguese sellers, so you help to protect the vulnerable at the other end too, if you use a licensed agent.


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Happy Hunting?*

Hi Pro from Gois,
Thanks very much for that.
We are out on 23rd March for 10 days. Hping to have learnt just enough Portugese to get by on by then.
Since we first posted we have seen a few properties on the web with established agents and now intend to look for ourselves & on our own as much as possible. If the agents won't give us the details then they won't stand a chance of selling the plot.
And, just in case, we are taking the screen shots from the agents sites, matched up as well as we can on Google, and we'll drive round a bit til we find them! Shouldn't be too difficult, we are looking at quite distinctive plots of land - some even have a building with four walls. There's posh! 
So, no, we really don't need that sort of a 'flying tour' with agents. Will now look for the valid license too.
Thanks again, Happy New Year to Your and Yours,
Regards, Chris & Hellen


----------



## silvers

Vila Facaia Map | Portugal Google Satellite Maps
This is a fabulous program that allows you to zoom in on any area and take a good look.


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Thanks*

Hi James,
Obrigado for that, that's a pretty good view. It all helps to pin down a location. Most agents don't give too much away but they will say how far a certain town is and then the photos usually give you enough clues to work out where the plot is from a decent overhead shot,
Boa noite,
Chris


----------



## omostra06

it sort of depends.... if you want them to tell you the location of the property so that you can go there and buy direct from the owner, cutting out thier commission, then they will not be to happy to give you the location without them going with you, however if you are happy to buy through an agent and just want to have a look yourself first then iam sure they will be happy to tell you the location.


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal

omostra06 said:


> it sort of depends.... if you want them to tell you the location of the property so that you can go there and buy direct from the owner, cutting out thier commission, then they will not be to happy to give you the location without them going with you, however if you are happy to buy through an agent and just want to have a look yourself first then iam sure they will be happy to tell you the location.


Very often - or should I say in the majority of cases - there is no location provided, and only a vague description of the nearest towns, because there is an established tradition of non-registered agents working without contract, or in some cases, even without contacting the owner. But they do promote the properties they see on other websites. I cannot see a reason why a real estate company that is licensed, and has a contract with the owner would not want you to visit the property unattended - because very simply, if they have taken your details and provided information on the property, the owner is obliged to pay the commission even if he sells the property himself.
There is one final thing I would add - some agents, and I include some licensed agents in this, will work on a deal where they establish a price with the owner and agree that any profit above this will be kept by the agent. In this case, it is likely that the agent will not want you to visit the property on your own! You must also understand that you do not have the right to enter a property without the authorisation of the owner. Our company is set up to stop illegal practices and we only work to a strict code of ethics which prevents us from engaging in some of the more shady practices.


----------



## Ann Hansen

*Estate agents*



christopherdouglas said:


> Hi, we are Hellen & Chris and we're new to the ex-pats forum. We are looking at moving to the Silver Coast in the next 12-18 months and, having looked at some property ads we have been contacted by an agant offering us a week visiting houses. We pay for the flights and they put us up in B&B and ferry us around to show us houses for sale. Now, this sounds a bit too good to be true. They know that we are looking fairly long term so I can't help wondering whats in it for them in the meantime. Has ayone got any experience of these trips? Our only experience is of the time-share seller type - awful, very high pressure. Any info would be very helpful. Thanks, Hellen & Chris, Souhampton (Cold & Wet, so you're not missing anything!)


Hi Christopher,
I have a couple of houses in Praia da Luz to sell and I was contacted by a supposed property company offering to sell and guaranteeing a buyer within a short period off time. The rub was they wanted an up front fee and also to let people try out the villas for a week. 
Maybe the same company. They have been scamming people in Spain and have now moved on to Portugal. Wish I could remember their name.
If you want a genuine sale go to a local agent as they know the area and usually the seller. 
Regards
Ann


----------



## christopherdouglas

Hi Omostra & Goispro,
Thanks & yes, we understand all that and I quite agree. Ethically I would always go through an agent to actually buy - that's their living after all.
Also, we would not consider buying direct from an owner simply because of the legal side of a transaction in a country where property has differing levels of status where, if I have read all the info correctly (thank you www.gekkoportugal, www.goisproperty & www.centralportugal), the property has to be classified (and licensed/certified) as habitable and if its just a plot part of the land must be designated as suitable for a residential building.
Our only reason for wishing to look on our own is to not be tied to a timetable. With the best will in the world, I cannot see an agent wanting to wander around a plot with us whilst we poke about! Part of our new life will be a level of self sufficiency (Home farm with Chickens, two Pigs and a Cow, producing (some of) our own energy, rain harvesting, etc.) therefore part of a site visit would involve soil tests to establish the viability of growing feed crops (ours & animal feed) and a really good wander around.
Also, talking to prospective neighbours, who are likely to be a little far away, would be imperative and again likely to take a while. Especially over a glass of Verde!
Regards,
Chris & Hellen


----------



## christopherdouglas

Ann Hansen said:


> Hi Christopher,
> I have a couple of houses in Praia da Luz to sell and I was contacted by a supposed property company offering to sell and guaranteeing a buyer within a short period off time. The rub was they wanted an up front fee and also to let people try out the villas for a week.
> Maybe the same company. They have been scamming people in Spain and have now moved on to Portugal. Wish I could remember their name.
> If you want a genuine sale go to a local agent as they know the area and usually the seller.
> Regards
> Ann


Hello Ann,
Yes its a bit of a worry when company's do that. I find it amazing that people actually fall for these types of deal, don't they read Newspapers or watch TV, where do they live - under a stone?
Also, thanks for the offer but (see above) its not quite what we're looking for
(Although the Ducks might like the pool!)
Regards,
Chris & Hellen


----------



## Ann Hansen

christopherdouglas said:


> Hello Ann,
> Yes its a bit of a worry when company's do that. I find it amazing that people actually fall for these types of deal, don't they read Newspapers or watch TV, where do they live - under a stone?
> Also, thanks for the offer but (see above) its not quite what we're looking for
> (Although the Ducks might like the pool!)
> Regards,
> Chris & Hellen


Hi,
I see your point. It did not register as I was only focusing in the agent bit.
I hope you find what you are looking for maybe you will find something closer to us here in Lagos 

Yes you are right about people we hear everything working at the Bar, as you can guess. Sometime I wonder how they ever made it to Portugal.
ann


----------

